# Dado blade set on the cheap?



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I need a dado blade set to make some swarm boxes and bottom boards. I have the Dewalt DWE7490 table saw and am looking for a Dado set under the typical $90-100 sets on Amazon. Have you found a low priced dado set that works good for the "non-furniture maker", or do I need to spend the $90-100 for a usable 8" set?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I understand the not furniture grade. But the more tooths and chippers the etch the easyier it is to cut the datos. I wouldn't look at anything under 100 the last set was 200. My first set last me twenty years and this set should last me my life.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Bee Team (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought this set from Harbor freight about 4 years ago. I've used it to make more than 40 hives, 20 nuks, and several other projects. It is still working very well, I would recommend.
Lifetime Carbide 44566 8" C2 Tungsten Carbide Tipped 42 Tooth Dado Blade Set
8 In. 42T Dado Circular Saw Blade Set
Item #44566

(22)
comp at $89.99 Only: $59.99


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

leonardS
I never used a dado and wanted to try one. I bought the craftsman off amazon for $15 with free shipping. I have made about ten or fifteen medium hive bodies and probly enough frames to fill them and I am still using it. I don't know how long it will last and have never had a good one to compare it with, but I aint mad that I bought it. Take it for what it is worth.
gww


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

There are a few decent dado blades on Ebay with a few of them likely to sell well under $30. They are available as stack dado or wobble dado, carbide tooth or steel tooth. I've had my Craftsman kromedge dado set about 40 years and still use it to cut frames. I am seriously debating replacing it because it is not quite as sharp as I would like. I sharpened the chippers a few days ago, but the blades would be much more time consuming.

Verify your arbor size and decide whether 6", 7", or 8" dado is appropriate. I often use 6 inch blades on my 10 inch table saw because they make smoother cuts on frame parts, but I don't have a 6 inch dado to say whether it would be a good choice.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheap amazon or ebay one works fine, I think I go one for around $20, made 30 boxes with it last year worked fine.

Pine is very easy to work with.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Get a Freud and don't worry about the price. It's worth it.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

dsegrest said:


> Get a Freud and don't worry about the price. It's worth it.


Totally agree with quote above. Freud stacking dado well worth it, much better than wobble dado blades.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

X3 on the Freud. Bought mine for ~$50 via Amazon on sale. Has worked flawlessly. The wobble blades are tempting but can attest to them "ripping" and creating a mess. Buy quality once and youll forget the cost.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Cheap sets (and I have a few) are a pain. The only advantage to them is the two chipper sets are easier on an underpowered saw. However, they will be badly sharpened, the blades will all cut different depths, and by the time you pay someone to sharpen them (if the bores on the blades aren't off sized), you will have paid for the good one.

My next shop purchase will be a good dado set.

the Olshun two chipper set isn't terrible if you are short on power, but otherwise, get a good one.

Peter


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

Keep your eye out on eBay. I bought a brand new CMT 8" 24t stack for considerably less than retail. It cuts about as smooth of dado as possible.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I bit the bullet and ordered the Freud S208 set on Amazon for $91.98. It didn't hurt that bad!


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

That's the set I have and works fine. The 8" saves quite a bit of cash over the 10" as long as you don't need to make really deep cuts (which we don't for hives).


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

KenNashua said:


> That's the set I have and works fine. The 8" saves quite a bit of cash over the 10" as long as you don't need to make really deep cuts (which we don't for hives).


Not many hobby table saws cant run a 10" dado stack. I have an 8" and even considered getting a 6".


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I would never try a 10" dado set on my saw, even with a 2 hp motor. You need a 3 horse or better 220V saw for that. Takes a huge amount of power to cut a 13/16" slot half an inch deep in end grain, even in soft wood (or perhaps especially in soft wood). I get terrible burning problems if I cut more than about an quarter inch at a time.

If you have less than 2hp, I recommend a two chipper dado, they are easier on the motor. They don't cut as well, but they won't burn so badly and won't smoke the motor.

Peter


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Before you buy, be sure to verify how high your blade stack will rise. If you use a sled to cut box joints, the 6 inch sets on some saws will not work. The blade will not come high enough. Raise your blade to highest depth of cut and make sure it will still cut 3/4 inch. 

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

eBay. I find high quality dado set for very cheap compared to new. My Freud super dado cost me $90. They are a $300 set.

BTW....cheap dado set need to get tossed in the trash right out the box. Never will cut straight or flat.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

The best low cost dado set out there is the Olshun with two tooth chippers. It has feed limiters ground into the blades so you don't over-feed,it's properly sharpened, and cuts beautifully. Most of the rest of the cheap ones are very badly sharpened, and usually smoke and tear without cutting very well. Not worth the money after you pay to get them properly sharp so they cut.

Peter


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

KenNashua said:


> That's the set I have and works fine. The 8" saves quite a bit of cash over the 10" as long as you don't need to make really deep cuts (which we don't for hives).


Correction...I actually went with the 6" dado. Though my comment on deep still applies. I can get the 3/4" depth cuts with my sled, so works great.


----------



## Brad M (Dec 23, 2015)

I've used this one for 20-25 years and it works great. Sells for around $90


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

With any saw blades you tend to get what you pay for. If the plan is just to make a few dozen boxes or whatever, maybe go cheap. But for me, price is immaterial. I'll get the best. This is returned on longer blade life, faster cutting, less wear and tear on the saw, less wear and tear on me, and smoother finish on the cut timber.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

.....and it's safer.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

If I may,

I was trying to cut 3/4 inch dados with my Harbor Freight 8' dado set. They are really a great set for the money! I was using a construction table saw and discovered that the shaft on which the blades stack was too short to fit the 3/4" stack. I ended up cutting most of the rabbets on edge with the standard blade. The table saw cut the rabbets up to 1/2 inch just fine. As a word of counsel, measure the blade mounting shaft before purchasing the dado.

I hope this is helpful to someone. LP


----------

